# Boys/girls parts interchangeabilty



## furrycnorm (Jun 22, 2019)

Am I right to think that some of the parts are the same for both the boys and girls versions of similar year? Sorry I am learning still but the womens crank, fenders, bars, seat, and wheels are the same right?


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 22, 2019)

Um... nope. You will often find fork tubes longer on ladies bikes, and smaller chain wheels among other differences. On post war Higgins bikes for instance, often the ladies bikes have skirt guards so the chain guards will often be quite different as well as rear fender, etc. On prewar Shelby Airflos the ladies rack is different from the mens; I can think of dozens of other examples where laides parts don't fit on the mens version, and vice versa.

Pedals, bars and seats are often smaller on ladies bikes too, and are often different sizes, and scales than the mens version. Sometimes parts from a ladies bike can be altered or fabricated to fit, but it usually takes some machine skills to do it right.

What bike are you working on? I'm sure many here have experience swapping girls/boys parts with your particular bike and can tell you which parts work and which don't.

Good luck on your project! Post pics... we all love to see photos.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2019)

*Muscle bike section.* 

So if you are talking about the Sting Rays, Yes, the parts are the same and interchangeable.


----------



## furrycnorm (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes Stingrays


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 23, 2019)

Ah, sorry... I didn't notice I was in the Stingray/Muscle Bike section, I just clicked on New Posts. 

I have no knowledge of Stingrays really except a little bit about the Krates because I just bought a 68 Orange Krate for a customer outside the US. 

I'm curious myself about this question now, and pulled up some images of girls Stingrays... the Slik Chick looks to share a lot of the same parts with the Krate... bars, headtube length, rear fender, seat, etc. Not so sure about the mag chainwheel though, looks smaller on the Chick.

The Lil Chick, however doesn't look to share parts with the boys version much though? Odd, since they are both lower dollar and one would think the mfg. would do it to save money. 

@furrycnorm what bike are you working on? There is, what seems like, a glut of boys Stingray and Krate parts available, I'm curious what bike you have you're wanting to scalp girls bike parts for? And sorry for assuming you're doing up a boys bike, maybe you're looking to scalp parts from a boys Stingray to complete a girls?

More story and photos please? We love to see and know what other bike folks are working on... at least I do. 

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2019)

Some but not all parts and depends on model


----------

